# Violent Mare



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She sounds like a one person horse. Yours! whoever works with her otherwise needs to establish themselves as the leader. She sees you as a leader and trusts you. She needs some training with some one other than you.
Do you have a round pen?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a terrible situation, one that you and your mare had absolutely no control over. You are both victims of incredibly bad luck, but now there is a reality you have to face.

Your mare was blamed for the accident? Don't understand why your riding buddy, whose horse caused the wreck, didn't speak up and protect your mare from the fallout. Regardless, you had a severe injury - she had a severe trauma, was neglected at best and abused at worst in your absence,and she is still traumatized. You need to honestly ask yourself if you are going to be able to trust she will not cause you (and herself) further harm in the future. 

The sad truth is - you need to do what is best for you and her. If you have the means to have her as a personal pasture pet, can you guarantee the safety of people that may in the future cross paths with her? If you can't, and she was mine, I would humanely euthanize her to prevent further injuries.

Even if she is 100 percent trusting and gentle with you, you cannot control the circumstances you may be placed in while riding... if you are on the trail and a dog, bike, horse, etc... comes quick up the trail, can you control the possible panic/ aggressive actions she may take? 

I have had really insecure, spooky horses, and had confidence in my abilities to safely ride and handle them. But when my then ten year old dauther was in a wreck (on a broke pony) that left her hospitalized with a broken jaw and hip, and severe muscle injury - I promised myself I would never keep a horse that I felt may cause me harm. All horses are dangerous, and ones that are higher risk just aren't worth your life.

I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your mare - it is a crappy deal.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

I would love for her to be okay as a person horse  but seeing her go after my friends and family is heartbreaking, because I am afraid she may hurt someone. We don't have round pen where she is, but I can trailer her to one. I have been working her on a lunge line and she is great for me.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Clinton Anderson tv, just had an aggressive horse on that he worked with. It may help you out...Your mare seems to have everyones "number" and she knows it, She is acting like boss mare and needs to brought down a couple notches. She was involved in a tragic accident and probably remembers it, you were hurt and I'm sure she knew it, She probably thought she was going to lose you. I wouldn't give up on her, but its your decision in the end.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

The thought of having to put her down has crossed my mind and not until I've tried every other training option will consider it. She is in a place now where they are aware of her problems and give her the space she needs. As long as I have a hold of her lead she will let people near her. I can't say shes thrilled about, but she stands for the farrier and vet as long as I have her lead and talk to her. But like you said, I have no idea how she will handle out on the trail.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

It sounds like you are a careful, caring owner. Putting her down is a permanent solution, and like you, I would not do this unless it was absolutely necessary - I would definately enlist the help of trainers to determine how bad her aggression is, and what their professional opinions are.

In light of your injuries, please make sure that when you return to riding, you are on a reliable horse. Keep yourself safe, and good luck


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Getting her help from a pro is our next option, because I don't feel this is something I can help her on my own with as her problem isn't with me. 
As to why they spooked, the general conclusion was they caught scent of a bear or mountain lion as the area was searched after the accident and they found signs lion above us and bear scat.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

That's horrible! Why didn't your friend speak up for your mare?


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

After the accident and she managed to find her way back to the house (it was her first time riding in that area) it was complete chaos and I just don't think she could really get a word in and no one would listen to her. No one in the search party was a horse person, so I honestly don't think anyone else would have thought twice about the horses.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

And because I forgot to mention it before, she was very ...indifferent to me before the accident- not mean but she just never showed any interest in being a partner. Now she just the opposite, the second she hears my truck she sprints to the fence and whinnies at me from the gate and just about shoves her nose in the halter where before it did take me a couple minutes to catch her. So her attitude as changed towards me as well.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident 
That has got to be a tough situation you are in, sounds like your mare trusts you and has a bond with you but I would be afraid of her hurting someone else.....


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

You and your mare have both had a very traumatic experience. I've heard of this happening before. 

Do NOT put her down. If I know anything about people who have studied Clinton Anderson's methods. They will and can help your mare over this issue. Not doubt in my mind. You can either email Clinton yourself in which I am sure if he hears what happened and gets some video of what she's done. He'd come help you. He's actually looking for more problem horses for his TV show. But I have no doubt in my mind he can really help you out. I'll link his site and where you can email him. 


Downunder Horsemanship
It is free and if you cannot get her to his place, he can come to yours for not cost at all. 

http://www.downunderhorsemanship.com/tvshow.aspx

Click "casting call" and go down to "last resort" click it and it'll take you right into an email thing and you can email him. I wont actually be him you email, it'll be the people that help out with the show to get casting for it. 

This may be a long shot, and I may be stupid for asking you to email. But if you can get him to respond back to you. I'm pretty sure he'd help you.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> You and your mare have both had a very traumatic experience. I've heard of this happening before.
> 
> Do NOT put her down. If I know anything about people who have studied Clinton Anderson's methods. They will and can help your mare over this issue. Not doubt in my mind. You can either email Clinton yourself in which I am sure if he hears what happened and gets some video of what she's done. He'd come help you. He's actually looking for more problem horses for his TV show. But I have no doubt in my mind he can really help you out. I'll link his site and where you can email him.
> 
> ...


I follow Clinton Anderson's methods, I have been for about 5 yrs. now and it's made a world of difference in my horses. It wouldn't hurt for you to try what Baylen Jaxs said to try......


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd get rid of the friend who left you there for 3 hours alone before I would the horse.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my!! Honestly, what an AWESOME horse you have. Very loyal. I would guess she maybe feels guilty for the accident? I know horses don't have human emotions, but they are smart animals. They know they're supposed to take care of you. DO NOT put her down!! There's a mare here who was beat to hell by ppl...she's 5 now and is usually ok these days. Before, she'd come over the top of round pen panels for anyone who even thought of getting near her stall. And forget getting in with her! But now, she's come around and see's that no one will hurt her or abuse her trust. She's actually pretty nice under saddle too. Not sure what your mare's root issue is, but I have seen time heal some pretty nasty scars. Just don't give up on her. She didn't give up on you. Think, it goes against EVERYTHING in her genetics to be around cats or bears. But she kept coming back for you...that's a [email protected] good horse, and a [email protected] sad situation. But, it'll get better I believe.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

First, you said your horse was cut up badly. Is she completely healed? Some horses respond to pain by lashing out. This is a completely normal response and may go away once the pain is relieved. Even if she had cuts that have now healed, it is possible she slipped something in her back or pelvis and it still causes her pain. She may even associate pain with certain people if they moved her around at all when she was hurting.

If people were frightened and panicky around her when the incident happened, she might also associate people who don't usually handle her with the feelings of fear and panic.

Some horses panic when their usual routine is disrupted. Horses like a stable environment, and when their usual life goes into upheaval they may react with hysteria. If your mare was used to being on a certain schedule before your injury and this was disrupted, then she might have been terribly frightened by it. Horses have fears of instability and want their life to be predicatable.

My mare associates me and my other mare both with a routine and stable life. Once I moved her and she was separated from both of us for a time and she lashed out at people and horses around her. She was very afraid. It took several weeks of a calm and stable routine to get her to settle down. 

Also if you know how to read your mare, she may feel safe with you. If others do not pick up on her signals right away it may cause her to panic and "shout" at them.

So first I would consider if the response is from pain or a pain association. With careful supervision, other people can be introduced and showed how to handle her with respect so she begins to trust people other than you.

Second, I would consider that she is afraid that her life is unstable and try just keeping her on a solid routine for a few weeks to see if she settles down.

If this is not the case and she has decided that she can be the "boss" of everyone else besides you, then you need to only allow supervised handling until she sees that any aggression toward others will be handled either by you or them. A truly aggressive horse is rare though, and if she was not like this before the accident I would suspect fear or pain.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If non horse people were involved with feeding her, it could have started with her running up for feed. This instills fear in the person who drops the feed and runs. After a few times the horse learns to run after the person thinking this will bring more feed. Have her on a halter and lead and set a feed pan down with a family member standing close by while you hold the horse. Try to do this daily for 5 days with the person getting a little closer each time. The horse will come to associate a pleasant experience with someone else being nearby.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't believe she came back to check on you. That alone amazes me.
It sounds like in that moment where you were hurt, she clicked with you. I bet once you get the aggressive or defensive behaviors under control she will be the best horse you will ever own.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

jinx1990 said:


> Getting her help from a pro is our next option, because I don't feel this is something I can help her on my own with as her problem isn't with me.
> As to why they spooked, the general conclusion was they caught scent of a bear or mountain lion as the area was searched after the accident and they found signs lion above us and bear scat.


What Baylen Jaxs said! (should have read before posting)

Fill in one of Clinton Anderson forms where he works with extreme problem horses... You may get picked and get your horse worked with for free...I would even call the place and ask them about it. He works with all sorts of trauma horses including aggressive, fearful, etc.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> You and your mare have both had a very traumatic experience. I've heard of this happening before.
> 
> Do NOT put her down. If I know anything about people who have studied Clinton Anderson's methods. They will and can help your mare over this issue. Not doubt in my mind. You can either email Clinton yourself in which I am sure if he hears what happened and gets some video of what she's done. He'd come help you. He's actually looking for more problem horses for his TV show. But I have no doubt in my mind he can really help you out. I'll link his site and where you can email him.
> 
> ...


 I should have read this before posting...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very, very sorry to hear all this happened. 

And I cannot *fathom* another person leaving you lying there on the ground, clearly seriously hurt. Unless you specifically told her to leave you and go get help (which doesn't sound like the case).

Anyway, while I am sure your mare has been quite traumatized through all this, I don't believe it is really your mare's fault for her behavior. As someone else already mentioned, it had probably developed from the people who have handled her. I am sure they allowed her to get away with this bad behavior that has now excalated to include everyone. 

Regardless that its not your mare's fault, she is going to have to go through some serious re-training on how to treat people. I would definatley suggest only a few trustworthy people handle her in the beginning. And no one else. You need these people to stand up to her and teach her that aggressive behavior is not correct. (CA's methods are great! And he explains things so well.)

It's going to take a lot of time, but I believe you can "bring her back" and at least make her safe around other people.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

=\ sounds like your in a really tough spot. 

With all this unusual behavior I would really have a neurological evaluation done on her. It possible she could have a brain injury. Hence the attacking car! That seems a little extreme... Like screws loose extreme. This definitely makes her a danger to herself. 

I would think about the liability this mare poses. One well placed blow could kill someone. What if a child got into her pen? It's like asking for a lawsuit. I would make up some signs that say something more then "I Bite". I would absolutely consider euthanasia based on these things. 

If you insist of working with her. I would suggest one year of turn out for a year or so in a herd and just let her be a horse. She needs to relax and destress. After a year I would send her to a qualified, well known trainer and have them start her again from the ground up as if she was a brand new horse. Definitely dont underestimate how much time to chill will help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for the great advice! I know she was first started and trained with Clinton Anderson, so I will for sure look into that and follow up!

As to why I was was left alone for 3 hours was not my friends fault. We had no cell phone service and she had to walk out-she didn't know what happened to the horses. She had never been riding in that area and had a hard time finding her way out. When she did, the lady she went to for help didn't think it was serious and took her sweet time getting their. My friend had just gone through and EMT training course and she chose not to move me when I couldn't get up on my own. 

My mare has been turned out with in large field with another horse for the past four months. Hee cuts have healed grat, you can't even tell where they were now. Its set up where no one has to go in the field with her to feed, so she hasn't been handled by anyone but me and the farrier for the past 3 months. For the first month after the accident she was left 100% alone until I went out with my dad to visit her and she was impossible to catch and tried to bite and kick out at him and reared up a couple of times. 

Honestly, I was still in the halo and scared of her and it wasn't until I went back a week later out of the hala but in a neck brace that I realized that she was happy to see ME just not anyone else. 

It is really wonderful to see so many hopeful suggestions! I've been getting such a negitive attitude towards her that is was great to hear from people who believe she can get past this!! Keep the good suggestions and questions coming!


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would definitly NOT put her down. Obviously she is still able to be helped especially if her attitude is good with you. I would not give up! Seems like somethings going on but her way with you is what makes her and the situation hopeful. Best of luck to you and her. Hope to hear good things in the future


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

This sounds like a case for the Horse Whisperer.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> This sounds like a case for the Horse Whisperer.


I was going to say, didn't I see this scenario in a movie somewhere? Or read it in a book?


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

don't put her down if you can help it. That's a horse that has decided that she absolutely _loves_ you and has accepted _you_ as her leader, permanently, as well as her herd all-around. She more than likely didn't realize she, herself, was injured when the accident occurred if she came back looking for you and the fact that she did wander off after seeing you doesn't quite say she was abandoning you but sounds like she was circling around to keep trouble at bay or possibly seek help herself- horses, like dogs, can be amazing animals at times. Coming back to find you says she knew you were hurt and that you desperately needed help, she just didn't know _how_ to help you.

Her attacking everyone else is, likely, what everyone else has said - either she feels she's their boss now or she's absolutely terrified of them for one reason or another. If it is a boss attitude you'll need to work with her one on one with individuals that will be the most likely to need to handle her without you in the future and then desensitize her to strangers again (she'll probably never be a truly 'stranger friendly' horse which as long as she does not attack a stranger can be just as good as a 'one man dog' or 'family dog' in the sense that she'll protect you and only you) I would suggest sticking to a routine with ground exercises and occupying her mind to help her, give her something to do so she doesn't have to focus on the fact that she is traumatized - it could work, it could not. If it doesn't you'll at least have spent a great deal of quality time furthering your personal bond with her.

I would be wary of children showing up in her pen. She could be a serious liability around them and, unless the horse she's with has the mind to be her alpha and can keep her from approaching/attacking the children in anyway I'd find a way to install boards around the outside of her field to keep kids from crawling through the fence/climbing the fence as well as instal a lock on the gates that can keep kids out. Warning signs would be a very good idea too - it would keep you from getting into as-bad trouble if someone does end up hurt because you _did_ take appropriate measures to warn them off.


definitely follow up with a professional trainer before ever taking her on trails or doing anything truly stressful with this horse because she _does_ need to be re-taught that she's okay and needs her confidence re-built. I'm saying this from experience rescuing a few horses. You _need_ a professionals help with a horse like this; regardless of how loving she is with you she does need to learn that it absolutely is _not_ okay to be aggressive towards other people. If she wants to avoid them that's fine - they shouldn't have any reason to mess with her without you or a vet present any way. Definitely horse-train your family - it sounds like they might have enabled her bad behavior. If they'd known just a bit more than it seems they have (from how you've portrayed them) she' _might_ not have ended up so bad about this. Getting a vet to her ASAP from the accident would have been much, much better but hind-sight is 20/20 and you had no control over that. She could, eventually, be the best trail horse you ever had because it seems to me that she kept her head rather well given the situation she was thrown into that day and her grown love for you; if nothing else she will definitely make a best-friend for you. I'd say expend all your resources trying to save her before giving up on her - she hasn't given up on _you_ yet so there's no reason to give up on her!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

GoAppendix said:


> This sounds like a case for the Horse Whisperer.


Sounds a lot like Pilgrim from the movie, I agree. Very interesting. 

Good luck, OP, I hope you get the help you are looking for.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

I think your horse has been so traumatized. That when she seen you laying on the ground, I almost wonder if she felt responsible(if that can happen??). She knew you were hurt and that's why she kept on coming back. Now that your better her behavior has increased because she was to be over protective with you, like her own foal I'm guessing. And the behavior towards other, it wasn't only you who got hurt in this it was also her. Maybe she attributes the pain to someone hurting her. But since she seen you laying on the ground she knows it wasn't you.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

IMO this horse sounds like an accident waiting to happen. What I would do is not what someone else would do (including you). 

Whatever you decide I hope you share it here so we can follow it regardless of the final outcome. 

Just stay safe.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm wondering why you claim in your original post that this mare has been violent to "everyone" since the accident, attacked people, cars, and dogs, but now you're saying this...


jinx1990 said:


> Its set up where no one has to go in the field with her to feed, so she hasn't been handled by anyone but me and the farrier for the past 3 months. For the first month after the accident she was left 100% alone until I went out with my dad to visit her and she was impossible to catch and tried to bite and kick out at him and reared up a couple of times.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

to me it sounds like she blames everyone for not coming to rescue either of you. And she blames another human for hurting her owner. Have you put her with other horses??


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I'm wondering why you claim in your original post that this mare has been violent to "everyone" since the accident, attacked people, cars, and dogs, but now you're saying this...



Sorry for confusion on this, but I'll clear it up. After the accident she was walked out of the woods by a friend, but the friend had walk several feet off to the side without hanging onto her because she refused to walk quietly with someone hanging on to her lead. She threw a fit, so they just let her follow the other horse out. Back at the house, it took two people to untack her. By handled I mean no one went and haltered her, brushed, worked, petted, etc...

She wasn't handled by anyone else until a month later. During that month she tried to go attack people that stood at the fence petting the other horse. 

She did go after a friend when he was out in the field chopping firewood. A tree had fallen and he drove his truck into the field to load it up and get it out of there. While he was chopping wood, she came up behind him and reared and would have landed on him if he hadn't moved. She tried to bite and kick him while he climbed over the fence. She then went and a destroyed a tarp he had laid out (I don't why he had it out) and kicked and bit his truck. That was the one time she had someone in the field with her until my dad. 

The rest of the time she was going after people on the other side of the fence when they would try to the pet the other horse. She walk up to the fence ears back and try to bit them then kick at the fence (with her front legs) and push the other horse out the way and keep trying to bite and kick until whoever is on the other side of then fence leaves.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

It sounds like you're in a dark and uncertain place. No one can truly know what you're going through; ultimately we all have to find our own way. I can only speak from my own experience. I think that sometimes, the way out of hell is through it. There's something in you that instinctively knows that you shouldn't just write this horse off. Maybe like her fate is somehow connected to your own. What I can say from my experience is this: there is a way through hell, but a person has to take that path of their own volition. By way of pointing to a milepost down the road though (as others have done for me), I'll say this: No horse would choose to harm a human being if she only knew there was another way. 

It is out there.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

How is the mare and yourself? Did everything end up okay?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been curious as well.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Me too. I sure hope it's working out.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Would like to hear an update as well, hope all is well.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Subbing for an update.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoping all is well.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scars is doing so much better.  We brought her home to my parents house and out my exs family property. Turns out after she chased him out the field he went back in with a length of PVC pipe and hit her in the face and chest with it. Then he hopped in his truck and chased her in it.And he did this several times. He told me a few days before I took her away needless to say I was livid and I haven't spoken to him since. 

But she's much happier now! She still pins her ears at some men and I'm still the only one who can catch her but it's still a long way from where she was  I'm riding again and she is going back to the trainers soon. I have ridden her a couple times now since the accident and even the trainer couldn't believe it had been close to 6 months since anyone rode her because she was a such a champ. 

I'll post some new pictures of her happy in her new home  Thank you everyone for keeping her in your thoughts after all this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I think horses can tell when they have done something to cause pain without realizing it. 

Tana tends to get a little crazy herself, and when she got brought out for the ferrier (or vetting, can't remember) she threw a fit and broke her owner's arm. 
Afterwards, she wouldn't even approach the lady and just stayed back with her head hanging low, and she always goes up to people for attention. It wasn't until the owner was healed that she perked up again.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I think someone should've hit him in the face and chest with a PVC pipe...and then chased him down on your horse.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Army wife said:


> I think someone should've hit him in the face and chest with a PVC pipe...and then chased him down on your horse.


I felt the same way-still do. She is very spooky around cars right now and I'm guessing he is the reason why. She jumps about 3 feet in the air when a loud truck passes then stands in as corner snorting and blowing hard with her head and tail way up, so I've been taking her for walks around the cars and the road at low traffic times. But I have faith that she'll get past that too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

So your ex beat her with a PVC pipe and harassed her with a truck? No wonder she attacked the guy chopping wood in the field. Or was that your ex?

Poor horse. I'm so glad she's doing better, and you are feeling better too.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not clear on the order of how things happened, if she attacked him first or hit her with the PVC then she attacked him while chopping wood. But he did say that he never went in the field without his PVC and he chased her with his truck several times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, just read this, so glad you are all doing better, really sounds like someone should make a film out of it


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

In the weeks since we've brought her home she's really become my girl. She's a total goofball with me,but very serious when other people are around. She's warming up to my dad, but he's really gone out of his way to make her feel extra special.
She likes to come between me and other people and pins her ears at them, but I consider this progress from before. The trainer came out and couldn't believe this was the horse he heard so much about. I rode her in her light bosal and she was great. Riding her again I realized what I'd been missing for months and was glad I gave her a second chance - I think I have an even better horse then before lol. 
Oncemy parents learned what my ex did, they had a change of attitude and really started trying to help her. If I was brushing her, they would pick up a brush too. They talk to her and lead her around and go out and visit with her. Even my nonhorsey mother will go outamd visit with her now.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like some humans laid the blame on an animal who couldn't have known better, and they're to blame.  I am glad she's coming around and you're both healing from your experiences.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

So here's a couple pics of her now. My dad being able to hold and lead her is new-whatever he was saying to her she found interesting! Two months ago she would have a meltdown if I had him hold her like that. The other is her 'lets get to work!' face. She loves being back to work now! I tried to get some pictures of her acting goofy, but all she wanted to do was stick her nose in the camera :lol:


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She's pretty. I'm glad she's coming around.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She's super cute!! Yaaay. I'm soo happy that you didn't give up on her. This story makes me so mad, but happy too


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

it takes time/patience to earn the respect/leader role with some horses....so happy she is doing so well!!!


----------

